# Thinking about buying a puppy (2 months old). Concerned with a white patch.



## AudroXM (Apr 16, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a Hungarian Vizsla puppy, but the puppy has a white patch on his chest. I'm concerned that it might be off-standard when she grows up and it might decrease it's value. Puppy seems healthy, but if the white patch becomes bigger then 5 cm in diameter, it's value will decrease, as it'll be off-standard. 
What do you think?Is the price worth it and will it become off-standard when she grows up?
I attached photos.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

why are you worried about her value decreasing???


----------



## AudroXM (Apr 16, 2012)

If the white patch becomes bigger then 5 cm in diameter, dog will not be standard Hungarian Viszla. So, it will be more difficult to take it to shows and to breed. 
So, what do you think? Will it be off-standard or no?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd probably go for another one if that's your concern, personally my V is off standard as she's a wire/smooth cross....was she worth the money??? tooooo right she was


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with harrigab, surely you will love the dog whether it is off standard or not. No dog is perfect. Even if the white patch doesn't get bigger, how do you know at this young age that her bit (teeth) will be ok for showing> Puppys change a lot as they grow. Are the parents show champions? The price is very cheap.

What a shame you are looking to make money on a dog that will give you so much love. :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you are seriously planning on showing her then I would think you would have connections to a handler. They would be the person I would be asking to evaluate the puppy.
If you are just toying with the idea I would pay a handler to take a look at her.


----------



## AudroXM (Apr 16, 2012)

Many thanks for all.

I can't buy this puppy


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

My pup has not lost any value by having a cute, white spot on his chest.  It was there when I got him and has only faded a little. Plus, it helps me find him when he's laying on the couch that is an indentical color to him.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

_What_?! Who has a problem with a white spot?!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oquirrh - Otto blends into ours too! haha


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

@Otto - I love it! I was cracking up at your first picture. And to have a couch that your V blends into is even better!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/white-markings-on-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/more-hunt-or-less-white-what-would-you.html


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never known a dog to be something you buy as a financial investment! Maybe I should dump some stocks and buy 20 Vizslas? That would be WAY more fun


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Riley girl had a small spot of white on her chest and one on her neck that all but disappeared as she got older.










Dang, looks like that really affected her growth and hunting potential.... :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

JJ PIKE and I are selling VIZSLA futures wire us money and we will get back to you much latter and tell you how your doing
3fs LET us hunt your pup with us in patchy snow - perfect camo


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aud - welcome to the forum and thank you for being so honest in what you were looking for - a V's value can go up for many reasons - points won in the feild or show ring - how well his litter mates are doing - etc - in the end this all takes a lot of hard work and costs money - a good hobby breeder will tell you that it costs a lot of money to be succesful as a breeder - a great breeder puts most of his profits if any back into producing what is best for the breed - in the end the value of your V goes up every year in your HEART!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

_First, most breeders would have just cut you from the list._

Your right on the mark with that statement, and if they didn't I would look for a different breeder. 
When my dogs were puppies I have had people ask if I planned to breed them. I guess they assumed this because I would be running with all three dogs. My answer has always been if I had to decide right now, then No they would never be bred. I feel you don't truly know your dogs full potential (our lack of it) until they are adults. And even if one of the dogs would be an asset to the breed, it doesn't mean that I would breed them to one of my other dogs. There is more to this than just throwing two dogs together.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Not even going to read the rest of this......value of a puppy? what are you a robot? this offended me and i apoligize if further down it gets cleared up that that just happened to be a dumb way of stating something else.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well said WillowyndRanch - very eloquent and absolutely "right on the mark"


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Both our kids have white. Vandy has a star & Odie has a diamond. I wasn't aware that the more V's I kept the richer I would get-monetary I am speaking. I am richer in soooo many other ways and poorer in food, socks, chairs, linens, wood the list is endless!!! I love my V's white patches and all!!!


----------



## Lakota (Apr 26, 2012)

According to the AKC white markings on the chest and the toes are OK. The white markings on the chest can not extend onto the shoulders or the neck or anywhere else on the body because it is a "disqualification". The markings wont take away from how good of a dog you get. Vizslas are amazing and if the value of the puppy and how much its going to retain is more important than giving it a loving home and family then you don't need a dog. A Vizsla could have white markings and be of championship bloodline.


----------



## Lakota (Apr 26, 2012)

That's my Vizsla's fathers bloodline on my last post. And if you look there has been multiple champions. She has white markings on her chest and toes.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Oquirrh said:


> ... My pup has not lost any value by having a cute, white spot on his chest. ...


Good Lord! He's hideous! Can't you use some russet spray paint or something on that? Yikes!


Rh.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-biology-of-white-markings.html

Redrover, instead of continuing "Correct Hungarian Color" thread, I went back and added it here. Great writeup!

RBD


----------

